

Why Knuth stopped using email - gnosis
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/email.html

======
wladimir
Heh, and email was just the beginning... If he can't stand email I wonder how
would he react to even more distracting things such as IM, Facebook, Twitter.

------
variety
What is greatness, you ask? It is the ability of a man to stand on his own,
against the whole world, against the very flow of time itself:

 _Email is a wonderful thing for people whose role in life is to be on top of
things. But not for me; my role is to be on the bottom of things. What I do
takes long hours of studying and uninterruptible concentration._

------
iopuy
Same reason I quit using email.

